# Free Storage Till Spring



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Starting today if you store your boat for the winter in your yard or a storage facility, bring the boat in pay us to winterize it, this will include fogging the engine, draining the block, sparying the enigne and surrounding area with protectant, blocking the boats bow up and the plug out. and I will store the boat on our secure lot till spring. Then when spring rolls around you have the choice of just picking it up or continue to pay storage at 35.00 a month. If you like you can call ahead and let me know you are coming to get it and for a small fee we will bring the boat up the the service department, charge the batteries, fire up the motor/s, air the trailer tires up, and make sure the boat is ready to go..

the fee for this is 1.5 hours labor or 142.50
fogging oil or what ever we need 20.00
Tax 12.19
--------:thumbup:
174.69


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Is that per engine?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

No sir,, per boat, thanks for looking, please pass the info on..


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

And just think, if you need anything else done to the boat or the engine, you have the best service department on the gulf coast at your fingertips


----------

